# how much karat is every gold scrap



## john_paok (Jan 6, 2012)

hi all,

I'm new in this forum. This is very very nice !!! More over I'm new in scrap and gold !!!  

I'd like to ask as somehing. can I test how much karat is every gold scrap. I'd like to buy from e-bay but I must know how much is the scrap. how can I do that?  Because, in every tutorial scrap and gold the dilution it depent of the scrap of gold karat and width of this. e.x. in this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-004-LB-Gold-Scraps-Recovery-1630-Pins-Telephone-Connector-455g-/200650642113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7b5d2c1

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300g-Gold-S...960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e6c1288

or if I make inquarting methode and make then aqua regia

http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php...d-part-1&catid=25:scrap-gold-9k-24k&Itemid=20

can I test the dilution with 
Gold Platinum Palladium Spot test - Stannous chloride?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140660217303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

and add more nitric acid? Is this one solution?

thank all


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 6, 2012)

john_paok said:


> hi all,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. This is very very nice !!! More over I'm new in scrap and gold !!!


I've read your comments. You clearly do not understand important things you must know in order to avoid buying materials that are not as you may hope to find them. The first two examples you've shown appear to me to be plated. They will yield very little gold, and would not be economically processed by almost any method aside from stripping in a cell. That's not to say they can't be processed by other means, but the cost of processing, coupled with the increased volume of waste material generated makes them a less attractive alternative. 



> or if I make inquarting methode and make then aqua regia
> 
> http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php...d-part-1&catid=25:scrap-gold-9k-24k&Itemid=20
> 
> ...


The test will reveal what you have in solution. It will not reveal how much. 

Please do yourself a favor by starting your venture by reading Hoke's book. Read it until you understand what she teaches. Until you understand the fundamentals of refining, it will remain a mystery to you and you'll be unable to make intelligent decisions. Her book is available as a download, free of charge. Look for links in the sig lines of many of the readers on this forum. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 6, 2012)

This may help;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3624

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jan 8, 2012)

The asking price for the telephone connectors in the first auction is about 5 times what a scrap buyer is willing to pay for them. Before you buy anything, you need to know the value of what you are spending your money on. A quick guide would be to see what other knowledgeable people in the business are paying for similar items and base your buy price from theirs. :|


----------

